# Peptide stack question cjc, ghrp or  Sermorelin?



## CrazyTod (Jun 12, 2013)

So I did my clen/keto run and all went well. 
I now want to try some of these peptides I see posted about everywhere! 
I am a bit confused by it all but I think I know what I want to do now.

Out of cjc1293, cjc1295, sermorelin, ghrp2 or ghrp6  what is the best stack?

I am thinking of using cjc1293 and sermorelin stack.   

Is that a good one?

I am going to run them for about 3-4 months pinned 3X a day ( what I read I should do )

I want the most optimal stack of two of the above for gains/ hGH out put.

Also I used the clen and keto from CEM which I was happy with, but are the peps any good?  I am planning to get from them since I already used them for the clen and was happy so far.

Thanks guys!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 12, 2013)

A.L.

Department of Chemistry and Biochemistry
Florida State University








CrazyTod said:


> So I did my clen/keto run and all went well.
> I now want to try some of these peptides I see posted about everywhere!
> I am a bit confused by it all but I think I know what I want to do now.
> 
> ...


----------



## blergs. (Jun 13, 2013)

CrazyTod said:


> So I did my clen/keto run and all went well.
> I now want to try some of these peptides I see posted about everywhere!
> I am a bit confused by it all but I think I know what I want to do now.
> 
> ...



WOOO slow down, haha.

I have to point a couple things out to you.
cjc1295, cjc1293 and sermorelin are in one class (lets say class #1) and ghrp2/6 are in another. (class #2)
No you DO NOT want to stack cjc with sermorelin. You want to stack a class 1 with a class 2 to get the best results.

One class signals to higher the production of hGH the other signals to pulse/pumps it out.

I would rec possibly the sermorelin and ghrp2 stack.

ran something like so:

sermorelin (also known as mod GRF) 100mcg 3X a day for 4-7 months 

ghrp2 100mcg 3X a day for 4-7months


Yes CEM has really good peptides, I use them all the time for my research without issue.


good luck


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 13, 2013)

Disregards this, I apologize.  I had you confused with Biology.



purchasepeptides said:


> A.L.
> 
> Department of Chemistry and Biochemistry
> Florida State University


----------



## Natura (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been dosing sermorelin at 500mcg before bed 5 on 2 off with no other peptides for 3 months now. I've shaved off 15 lbs since I began. Will ghrp2 3x plus sermorline 3x per day really make a major difference. Doing 6 pins per day does not sound appealing.


----------

